# Is reception as good after adapter install?



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Is one's TV reception as good after installing the DTV adapter? A friend of mine purchased a DTV with DTV tuner a few years ago. He had replaced his SDTV and needed only a small rabbit ear antenna as the Cleveland TV stations transmitting towers could be seen from his house. After installing the DTV, the only way he could get good DTV reception was install an expensive outdoor antenna. Once the public starts installing the government adapters are they going to be hit with poorer or no reception and have to buy an expensive outdoor antenna to continue getting the same quality reception as before? If so what kind of improvement is this?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

It depends on a number of different things but the bottom line is the reception should actually be better in fringe areas with digital TVs.

Most TV stations use more power broadcasting their analog signal than their digital one. That makes sense. More people are watching it. Their digital transmitters are small and underpowered. I have asked my local ABC affiliate about this one and they don't plan to go to high power on their digital transmitter until they shut off their analog one. That could explain much of the difference your friend saw.

Also, early digital tuners in TV sets and set top boxes were horse pitute. Their sensitivity was awful. The latest ones are pretty good and considering the DTV adapters will be brand new, I think we can assume they will use the better chip sets to receive the digital signal.

One advantage to digital transmissions is that there is no noise or multipath (ghosting). This should greatly help people in weak signal areas. If they don't get the signal well, their picture will pixelate but assuming it is of a minimum sufficient strength, it will look as good as someone's a couple of miles from the tower.


----------

